# Electricity Potencia change??



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,
Like many others we have a very small electricity supply, the bill from EDP says we have 10kw potencia, but the fuse box has only a 15 amp breaker, I spoke to a builder who says it is EDP who deals with the fuse box, is this correct? I know in the UK anything after the meter is the owners issue, ie breakers would be my cost to upgrade, is it different in Portugal? does EDP maintain the fuse box/breakers?

Thanks for anty help

Steven


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

There's usually three items, one "breaker" with a seal, one meter with a seal and one "consumer" unit with multiple "breakers" but no seal. Anything with a seal is EDP so the item nearest the outside world is EDP and contains their 10kw breaker for your whole house. Your consumer unit is your responsibility but only a real electrician should fiddle with it. You may get a real electrician from EDP then he/she can also isolate your house using the EDP breaker to carry out electrical work where a lesser person would need to request EDP isolate your house using the EDP breaker... hence the confusion.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We had to have EDP out to change the 'master' fuse/trip from 15 to 30 amp because it was a bonded fuse. We were sick and tired of the house tripping out because the toaster and the oven were on at the same time with something else.

Some say that uprating to a higher fuse (amps) increases your bill.. I haven't noticed this and to be quite frank.......you use what you use.......unless being on 30 means EDP's price per KWH is higher.......


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

In 2 bikes said:


> ... Some say that uprating to a higher fuse (amps) increases your bill.. I haven't noticed this and to be quite frank.......you use what you use.......unless being on 30 means EDP's price per KWH is higher.......


Increasing the _potência contratada_ won't change the price per unit of electricity but it will increase the daily 'standing charge'.


----------

